# DEADLINE FOR SECRET SANTA



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How does everybody feel about having your Secret Santa shipped out by December 15? If you see that you can't make that deadline, you can PM me and I will relay to your Secret Santa that their gift may be a little late.

For those that received Secret Santas outside the US, it would probably be wise to get those out ASAP.

This was a lot of fun for me (yeah, I know I'm a little crazy). I really enjoyed reading all the questionnaires and getting to know the little fluff butts better.

If you are participating in the Secret Santa, please check your messages often in case I need to ask you something. I noticed that some members have been online since I sent them a message but didn't check their messages.

Those of you who had questions about your Secret Santa, I have forwarded those questions on and am awaiting responses. As soon as I have them, I will forward on to you.

Betty


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

December 15th sounds good to me. I picked up a couple of things for my SS pups and Toby wanted to keep them for himself.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds good to me. I just marked my calendar.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

December 15 sounds pretty good to me. Just to be sure, it is okay to send them out before then?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> December 15 sounds pretty good to me. Just to be sure, it is okay to send them out before then?[/B]


I would think that you can send it out whenever you want to, but no later than Dec. 15. I'm going to wait until Christmas for Paris to open hers, regardless of when we get it.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey Santa, you better not write on the box " Do not open until Christmas"







we don't care what's IN the box but we do care what's ON it







I already have a mother in law that does that and send stuff to me like a month in advance







drives me crazy.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=283692
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But what if it is some Christmas clothing? You might want that to be opened sooner so it can be worn during the season. Same goes for bows...........Just something to think about.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=283702
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay...you twisted my arm. She can open it as soon as she gets it. lol


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Works for me.

Hope I figure out what to buy. Oh the pressure


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=283702
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I send Christmas clothing I think I'm going to wrap the other things seperate inside the box that way they can decide if they would like to wait til Christmas or see it all at once.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

All very good things to be talking about.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Yippie, going shopping today, lists in hand...fun to be had by all
Aimee


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

That date works for me.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Is it too late to sign up for Secret Santa?


----------



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

I've already started buying for our secret furbaby!! This is so much fun!! December 15th deadline sounds great to me!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> Is it too late to sign up for Secret Santa?[/B]


I've started a second go-round. See the topic "VERY LAST CHANCE FOR SECRET SANTA".


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds good for me too!! 
xoxoxo


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

> December 15th sounds good to me. I picked up a couple of things for my SS pups and Toby wanted to keep them for himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same problem. I ended up buying 2 of everything - one for Louis and one for SS furball!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

yes yes yes
we are ao excited

thank you again and again for organizing this!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How's everybody doing with their Secret Santa? Need any help with anything? If I sent you a PM or email trying to get measurements from your baby, please get the measurements to me ASAP. After all, it is for your baby...

Thanks.

Betty


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I will be getting one of the things I ordered today in the mail, now I just have to wait for my other two orders to come.

Amber


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I started buy already and quess what Peechie noticed some of the presents. She wanted them all, hehe. I hid them in a closet and she must of seen me doing so. She kepted running in the room and scratching on the closet. I was upstairs and she was with her Daddy and she was running in the room and scratching on the closet and then back to him. She would not let up. So, I gave in and gave her one of the Secret Santas toys. Now I have to shop a little more to replace it, silly Peechie


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

LOL
I'm hiding EVERYTHING from mac!!! he is going through this fase he is insanaly crazy about toys!!! it's amazing!! he wasn't like this before!!! NOW!! OH MY!!! I love it!! i think it's the cutest thing ever!!!

and besides that, he loooooooves to chew tags!! We don't want our SS to get presents with chewed up tags, and bags, hahahah 


I just can't wait to get everything else and send it!!!!
this is soooo exciting!!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Okay, I just gotta tell you that I am super excited about this!!!!





















I shipped out my secret santa stuff and I'm dying for the recipient to get it!





















I'm also bursting to tell who my secret santa is, but I won't....I won't....really I won't! Please don't ask, cause I'll probably tell if anyone asks....

Thanks again Betty, for organizing everything because this is the most fun I've had in ages! 

Woo hoo!!!! Yea present-giving!!!!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

We have already done our shopping and it's all wrapped and ready to go! What fun it was shopping for these things.Now do we put the name of who it's from on them or not? This is my first SS experience


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i hope i can make the deadline...i have so many things going on...



yes u say who it was from


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

Divo got his list done. I told him to pick out what he'd like to have and wow he did such a good job..
Courtney has a start on hers and i think she's got something real spechial in mind..
Lets hope Christmas mailing will not be soooo busy this year.. 
We are going to send ours off early just in case..


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

ours are out!

i had to pack and ship fast b/c all the toys were making the furboos crazy!

of course they wanted ALL of them!!!

and they have TONS of toys as it is!!!

greedy munchkins


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I wrapped them all up and are ready to go







I am going to try and mail them out today. Its was hard hiding these toys from Peechie, best to get them on there way, hehe!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I got one out yesterday and will probably get the other one out on Monday. Paris went crazy when she saw what I had ordered. I had to stack stuff on top of the box so she couldn't get in it. You would've thought there was food in there...lol


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow!!! Time sure has flown by fast







! I've got several items but need to get several more!







Where has the time gone?







And yep, I'm buying 2-3 of everything because the girls wants them too!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Okay, I just gotta tell you that I am super excited about this!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...































Harley's massive box of goodies arrived!!!






























Now I just have to try & contain myself & not open it yet ..... I am going to try & wait until Dakota's arrives otherwise she will just get into all his stuff & call it her own!

Thanks so much Steph & Josie!!! I'm more excited than you!! LOL I will post pictures when I open everything up .... is there a new thread for that yet?

Oh & I posted off my 2 'secret' parcels today & was told they should arrive in the US in about 6 days ... hope they both arrive before the deadline!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am behind everyone it looks like







We are in the middle of a move and I just have not had the time to shop. Then I go and get sick








I can't get out of bed ! When the movers come to my house they won't find any packed boxes if I don't start feeling better very soon







But not to worry, I will go shopping over the weekend so I won't miss the deadline


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm buying for two - I'm almost done, but I have to hide everything from my fur kids, cause they want everything. Now my husband says I have to go buy another one of everything for our kids. Good grief! Talk about spoiled maltese!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Now do we put the name of who it's from on them or not? This is my first SS experience
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like to know the samething???


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

The thread says on the headline... to have the package AT the secret santa's *house by* dec 15th... but then when I open it up to read the body of the thread it says to have it *shipped * out by dec 15th.. so... which is it?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> The thread says on the headline... to have the package AT the secret santa's *house by* dec 15th... but then when I open it up to read the body of the thread it says to have it *shipped * out by dec 15th.. so... which is it?[/B]


It was decided that it would be best if the package got to the house BY Dec. 15. That way if anyone was going out of town, they would have it before Christmas.


As far as putting your name on the outside, I put my last name and address on the outside. Inside I put a card with my SM name. I figured not many know my last name (especially my Secret Santas) and I wanted the boxes to be returned to me in case something happened.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I have my two boxed and ready to send out tomorrow. This is so exciting and I have had so much fun buying for my............... I mean, Sugar and Chloe's Secret Pals. 

I was boxing mine up today and noticed something missing. That little stinker, Sugar, had stolen one of the items.







She was so proud of herself, but didn't protest too much when I took it away. I replaced it with one of her special treats. Works every time.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Where is the time going! I think I have everything now....got to find a box and get it ready for shipping.
It's hard working with these things around the "Kids" - they know it's dog stuff!! ....and they want it!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I think is sooo funny!!! I keep reading that your furbabies were crazy about the gifts, and you had to get for them too!!!!
well, my little mac was craaaaaaazy about the wrapping papers... you have no idea how hard it was to wrap things with him around!!!!









and I still have some more to wrap...














Oh my!!!


he just loves paper!!! LOVES!!!!
xoxo


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

haha.. Kelsie keeps tryin to steal one of the toys! baddd girl!









I will hopefully make the deadline.. I might be a day late or so.. I will find out in the next few days.. i'm waiting on some things I ordered.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Pretty much have all of mine just need one more thing and out to the post office we go...I'm hoping to be finished by Wednesday but no later than Friday.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> I think is sooo funny!!! I keep reading that your furbabies were crazy about the gifts, and you had to get for them too!!!!
> well, my little mac was craaaaaaazy about the wrapping papers... you have no idea how hard it was to wrap things with him around!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


haha...I can relate to that. Paris thought she would help me "cut" the paper. I finally had to give her some so I could finish up without her.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry - are we suppose to wrap the presents? I have so many things, I was going to put them into a box with "peanuts" -







ok







I am HORRIBLE at wrapping - EVERYONE knows which gift is mine in any "random" gift thing because I have the "signature" wrap!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> I have my two boxed and ready to send out tomorrow. This is so exciting and I have had so much fun buying for my............... I mean, Sugar and Chloe's Secret Pals.
> 
> I was boxing mine up today and noticed something missing. That little stinker, Sugar, had stolen one of the items.
> 
> ...


to funny


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I need to get my butt moving too!! 

Lilly's box did arrive. Thank you Tiki!! We are going to wait until close to Xmas to open it though. I will be out of town for xmas without Lilly so she will get to open it on the 21st. 

Can't wait to see all of the great things our flufferbutts got


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

hahaha I did the same today, then spent half an hour cleaning up!! how can a little piece of paper be shredded in so many tiny pieces??????









and his face when he finally stole the scotch tape!!! PRICELESS!!!

xoxo


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

fenway's ss present is in the mail...







hope they like it!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was wondering how many gifts for the secret santa everyone is purchasing? I just want to make sure I have gotten enough stuff.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> hahaha I did the same today, then spent half an hour cleaning up!! how can a little piece of paper be shredded in so many tiny pieces??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pink Marrie is the same. she just insists on sitting on my wrapping paper, stealing the pieces i cut out, and of course, trying to get as much scotch paper out of my hands as she can!

i have already learned my lessons with these little ones though, i get the kind of scotch paper that does not stick too strong...


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I was wondering how many gifts for the secret santa everyone is purchasing? I just want to make sure I have gotten enough stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may have gone overboard, but I got several things for each of my secret santas. It was too fun!!!

They weren't all necessarily expensive though.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*My secret Santa things will go out in hte mail this weekend and I hope that it gets there by the deadline!!*

*Imagine my surprise when we got the mail today and there was a package for Pacino and Ralphie!!*

*Thank you so very much Jacqui (Harley & Dakota's Mum) for the package. I had to hide the two packages because when hubby and I opened the outer package Pacino, as if he somehow KNEW what it was, tried to steal them!!*

*I also want to say a special THANK YOU because when I put in for the Secret Santa, I only had Pacino and you included Ralphie in it and for that you are a special person.*

*We, um, I mean Pacino and Ralphie, can't wait until Christmas Morning!! LOL*

*Thank you so much again, you went well above you secret santa duty...now I will have to clear my memory card to take lots of pics of the boys when they open their present!!*

*Marie & the boys!*


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I cheated................I used gift bags...................I'll be sending mine out this week. We had such a fun time shopping for our Lil SS gifts.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> *My secret Santa things will go out in hte mail this weekend and I hope that it gets there by the deadline!!*
> 
> *Imagine my surprise when we got the mail today and there was a package for Pacino and Ralphie!!*
> 
> ...

















Yay!! I posted it a bit early in the hope that it would reach you in time - looks like it only took a week to reach you









I hope you & hubby enjoyed the special 'Australian' packaging! LOL I just happened on it by chance & it was just too tacky not to get!

There was NO WAY the very special little Ralphie was going to miss out! As soon as I found out that you had him, I just doubled everything!







I kind of tried to make the two parcels 'even' but I will leave it up to you to decide who gets what - there are a couple of things in there that are to share anyways.

Can wait to see everyones pictures!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

I have printed out my Secret Santa information and will be headed out this weekend. 

I have a plan and three pet stores I plan to stop at. Then I need to try and con Karry into wrapping for me or the gifts will simply have newspaper around them. They shall go out next week.

This is fun.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have just confirmed... I am 99% sure I will be making the deadline! WOO HOO! Man... I was cutting it close....







Cant wait to wrap the rest of my stuff! I'm glad I took part in this exchange... I did the first one we had and the 2nd I didnt do... I just wasnt in the holiday spirit... too much negative things going on in my life... but just wanted to say... I'm glad I am involved this year!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> ...or the gifts will simply have newspaper around them.[/B]


lol...oh Tony that brought back some memories. I can remember when I was a little girl and my daddy ALWAYS wrapped my mother's presents in newspaper, usually the comic section.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I finished shopping for my secret santa today!!







I will either wrap or use gift bags. It was so fun shopping. I can't wait to mail out my box!!!







I also can't wait to see pictures of what everyone's fluffbutts received!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

I just placed mine in my work outbox but it probably won't get picked up until tomorrow morning and be in the mail then. So IT'S ON IT'S WAY!!!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm so excited JJ's present came in the mail today. Thank you Lady, we haven't opened it up yet but I can't wait. I would put it under the christmas tree but we haven't got one yet. Instead I will put it up were none of my little ones can get it.
















Amber

i need to get my stuff out in the mail very soon


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

mine go out tomorrow..cant wait for the furkids to open them! and of course see the pics!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Daisy's package came yesterday and we opened it this morning. She was very excited over everything and Toby just had to help out. I'm uploading the pictures, but it's going to take awhile because of dial-up but I will post them as soon as I can. Thanks to her Secret Santa Billy!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope my order gets here soon or I'll be in trouble


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango received his box in the mail today.







Is everyone waiting until Christmas to open them?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I feel so far behind everybody else. I'm waiting on an order come in but when you're waiting for something it seems to never come, right? Oh well, if it doesn't make it by next week then it's on to plan B. I will see that it gets there by Dec. 15.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I got my order today. darn it I should have got 2 of everything. I know Sparkey will kill me when I get home. I'll ship my package Monday


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Bentley's secret Santa has aleady arrived and been opened. All of them are palying with the toys and enjoying the bed. Thank you Toby Nero and Nicole. I shipped both of mine out on Monday and they should both be to their destinations before the end of next week.
Aimee


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I will get mine wrapped this weekend and in the mail Monday morning. I have no excuse for not sending sooner. It has just been crazy with Shiloh being sick, work, holidays ect. Can't wait to see everyones pics. especially our SS.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Tango received his box in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We got Harley's over a week ago and I am waiting for Dakota's to arrive before I open it.

I don't think I will be waiting until Christmas morning though - I'm too excited! LOL I think we will open everything when Dakota's arrives.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

after "fighting" mcdreamy for the wrapping paper... a lot!!! oh that boy loves paper... I finally finished everything. 
And we mailed ours yesterday!!!!















the guy said it would be there by thursday!! I can't believe we made it!!hihi

xoxo

can wait to see the videos/pictures!!!!
but I was thinkiing... I'm afraid mac will have too much fun with the wrapping papers!!! hahahah


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

My fiance has the guys over watching football right now, but I think we will open Tango's box tonight and take pictures. I'm so excited.







I don't even know who our Secret Santa is! I can't wait to find out.

My box will go out tomorrow.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

oops!!!! weren't we supposed to write our name on the box???
i did...
put MCDREAMY really big!!
sorry!!!

hey Julie!! I'm sooo curious to see tango opening his box!!!
xoxo


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> oops!!!! weren't we supposed to write our name on the box???
> i did...
> put MCDREAMY really big!!
> sorry!!!
> ...


Hey Renata!!! My box has a last name on it, but I don't know that is??? 

I will post pics of Tango opening his box as soon as I can!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Bentley's secret Santa has aleady arrived and been opened. All of them are palying with the toys and enjoying the bed. Thank you Toby Nero and Nicole. I shipped both of mine out on Monday and they should both be to their destinations before the end of next week.
> Aimee[/B]



Mia got your lovely gift Aimee and just loves her new dress, bows and toys. Thank you very much!









Mikey also received his gift from Karen542 and sends his thanks. He loves all the toys and treats!









I mailed my gifts out last Wednesday and one person has received it already and the other 2 boxes should arrive tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

Lady got a box today and it had many beautifully wraped presents in it!









Thank you Sugar! 

we will take pictures when she opens them!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OK, my package went out today and supposed to arrive in 2 days.....better, I paid extra for it to get to it's destination!! lol*

*Marie & the boys!*


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I got mine out today.I had planned to ship out Friday "BUT" Let me tell you what happened! I had my gifts all packaged and I had slipped them into their shipping boxes but didn't seal because I still need to add a card to the boxes. I put them on the kitchen table but I had to go out for an hour or so.When I got home and opened the door







.All over the kitchen floor was my tissue and empty boxes







I followed the trail of chewed up paper half eaten treats and OH NO where are the TOYS?







Up stairs all chewed on







My dear husband not knowing that the shipping boxes contained the gifts he sat them on the floor. He felt so bad and my furbutts were so happy.We went out Saturday and replaced the goodies and he mailed the packages today.They should make there destinations this week.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I got mine out today.I had planned to ship out Friday "BUT" Let me tell you what happened! I had my gifts all packaged and I had slipped them into their shipping boxes but didn't seal because I still need to add a card to the boxes. I put them on the kitchen table but I had to go out for an hour or so.When I got home and opened the door
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet Paris and Rudy were elated when they got into that box.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ugh, I'm still waiting on one item that was backordered







If it doesn't come in the next few days I will have to just send it without. Sorry to my secret santa if yours arrives a few days late


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Lady got a box today and it had many beautifully wraped presents in it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They told me it would take one week. I guess they were right. I hope Lady enjoys all her goodies. I had fun shopping. I don't know if you saw my thread about the dog stuff at Walmart. They have a cute little pink dress with "Lady" on the back..............a jacket in pink too. I wish it would have come before I sent my gift.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

YAY!!







We got our SS package off today. I was told it should arrive in 3-5 days priority mail so we will see. Can't wait to see everyone's pics!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Maybe I did a boo-boo?
















I started a new thread with pictures showing what my guys got from their secret santa's ... not sure if it was the right thing to do.... but this is the thread:

We Opened our C'mas Stuff!!!!

Sorrrrrryyyy if I posted in the wrong place


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I sent my package last Friday (December 1st) - hoping it will be received sometime this week


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

yeah lilly got her box from her ss. thank you dr. jamie. Now that they both have their presents i am going to get them all clean (picture perfect) and find my camera so they can have their stuff. I will get my ss stuff out in the mail tomorrow. I am so sorry to my two fluffs but i just can't get going these days.

oh i'm so excited
Amber


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> yeah lilly got her box from her ss. thank you dr. jamie. Now that they both have their presents i am going to get them all clean (picture perfect) and find my camera so they can have their stuff. I will get my ss stuff out in the mail tomorrow. I am so sorry to my two fluffs but i just can't get going these days.
> 
> oh i'm so excited
> Amber[/B]


yay i was wondering if u got it...open asap!!! haha


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just ran to the post office and mailed out my box. It should arrive by the latest Friday!


----------



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=295839
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brenda,
Minnie recieved her gifts on Saturday. We are going to wait till Christmas to open (maybe if I can wait that long)!! Minnie's daddy was laughing because I was shaking the packages and trying to peek!! I don't think I'll be able to hold out till christmas, maybe this weekend! I'm so excited!!! I will post pictures when she does open them! Thank you so much, and thank you Mikey I'm sure Minnie is going to love all your gifts!!!!







Have a Merry Christmas!!
Now I have to get mine in the mail, I looked on ups and it will only take 4 days to get there so I still have time. I have everything bought, just have to package!! I just have to say this has been so much fun!!








Candy


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> Maybe I did a boo-boo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see nothing wrong with what you did. That thread will be used for all of the babies with their gifts. This thread is now being used for when everyone sent their package out.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> I don't know if you saw my thread about the dog stuff at Walmart. They have a cute little pink dress with "Lady" on the back..............a jacket in pink too. I wish it would have come before I sent my gift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will have to check it out then...









she still has a couple weeks until Hanukah...


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=297751
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i promise i'll give them their presents tonight. you will probably think i'm crazy but i have to vaccum also. i wouldn't want everyone to see how messy i am









Amber


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Peechie got her Secret Santa today. Renata and McDreamy how generous of you so many, many presents to open







We will probably wait till Christmas though. Have to hide them from Peechie or she will go nuts. Anyways, thank you again








Love Karen and Peechie


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Peechie got her Secret Santa today. Renata and McDreamy how generous of you so many, many presents to open
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEEEE!!! I'm glad you guys got it sooo fast!!!!
the guy said you would get it by thursday!! HOORAY to the USPS!!!









as I said before, it was really fun to buy things for a girl!!!!









xoxo


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I sent mine out yesterday!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

wow thank you so much pixel and lady, both of you just spoiled my Lilly and JJ. I got out the video camera and taped them getting their stuff, but i can't get my camera to upload onto my computer (any help?) anyways i wll tell you all the great stuff they got and take some pictures later (my husband has my camera at work!) 
Well marj and lady got JJ lots of goodies, he got a really cute sweater (i have been wanting to get him one now that it is getting chilly







) a little santa hat, lots of toys and these beef treats that look like peperoni (the container open during shipping so the dogs had their heads in the box first thing, it was so cute) then another rawhide treat that i haven't opened yet but looks like a yummy treat. thank you marj everything was perfect.
Dr. Jamie spoiled lilly just as much and jj (no jealousy in this house







) she got a very cute christmas dress (yeah i have a dr. jamie dress finally







) and a matching bow (double yeah, now i have one of marjs famous bows) a snowman tug toy and some training treats. (these treats are great usually lilly and jj take their time to eat treats, but they go crazy over the natures recipe)

thank you again to marj, lady, dr. jamie and pixel. everything on their wish list was given.

lots of love
Amber, Lilly and JJ


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> wow thank you so much pixel and lady, both of you just spoiled my Lilly and JJ. I got out the video camera and taped them getting their stuff, but i can't get my camera to upload onto my computer (any help?) anyways i wll tell you all the great stuff they got and take some pictures later (my husband has my camera at work!)
> Well marj and lady got JJ lots of goodies, he got a really cute sweater (i have been wanting to get him one now that it is getting chilly
> 
> 
> ...
























well don't i feel silly. JJ's present said lady so i assumed it was from lady and marj. guess what? I was wrong. I am so sorry ladypup. thank you very much, like i posted earlier i just love jj's sweater it really is perfect. hope you forgive me for jumping the gun.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

cant wait to see pics!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Chloe's Secret Santa gift arrived today but the card didn't have a name.







Anyone know who her SS is? She got some nice things but I am waiting until Sugar's package arrives to let her see them. Her birthday is Dec. 21, so I might let her open them then.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Mine went in the mail this afternoon!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> Chloe's Secret Santa gift arrived today but the card didn't have a name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry not us. hope you find out who your person is.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=299729
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they are from TN.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My secret Santa package was mailed today. It's going wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy over there.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here are pixels secret santa gifts http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=18546


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

hmm, what could this be? don't even tell me we have to wait












[attachment=17051:attachment]


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

well don't i feel silly. JJ's present said lady so i assumed it was from lady and marj. guess what? I was wrong. I am so sorry ladypup. thank you very much, like i posted earlier i just love jj's sweater it really is perfect. hope you forgive me for jumping the gun.
[/QUOTE]

hi hi hi 
i was wondering why you called me Marj...








that's OK
i think it throws a few people off when my furboos act individually









(it is my fault really, i always 'lump the up' online as 'the scherer pups')


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

mac got his ss yesterday!!!
thank you sooo much Jamie and Linus!!
Oh boy Mac ust didn't leave that froggie alone!!! LOL

I tried to upload the video to youtube last night but it didn't work. I'll try again today!

xoxo


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I have been doing nothing but packing and still need to get my SS gift out







I will be moved in this weekend so I will get it out by mid week and will send it the quickest way possible. Mine isn't going too far so it should get ther in 2 days or less. I hate moving












Oh, and Indy's gift from his SS came on his B-day the 13 th.....I was so tempted to let him open it, but I am going to hold out until Christmas.........I am keeping it secret until then...














But I will say that it traveled a ways .........














A big thank you to Indy's" secret " SS







I will tell all and post pictures after the big day


----------

